# tegu pics please!!!



## artist (Apr 10, 2009)

hey guys, so i am going to enter the drawing contest on reptilechannel.com

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-magazines/reptiles-magazine/march-2009/reptile-art-contest.aspx" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptile-m ... ntest.aspx</a><!-- m -->

and i was wondering if you all could post clear pics of your tegus for me to draw! thanks!! :-D


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 11, 2009)

Heres a few of mine...
































Just a few, I have tons more, PM me if you want more.


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 11, 2009)

I can take some more if you tell me the pose your looking for lol


----------



## artist (Apr 11, 2009)

kool!!! gorgeous tegus!
thanks a lot!!! this really helped me a bunch! i will definitely be using some of these photos!
thanks


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are a few.


----------



## artist (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## ierowe (Apr 12, 2009)

Bobby's tegu in the first pic looks like royalty. Very proud looking brute.


----------



## Bentley83 (Apr 12, 2009)

That is an Awesome looking tegu Bobby, WOW. Someday I will have one lol. Hey Bobby if you could, you should try and take a few pictures of any gravid female tegus.

Chris


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 13, 2009)

HAHAHA Bobby your tegu is soo fat! What a porker\\

And my tegu doesn't pose well for pictures lol


----------



## Dom3rd (May 6, 2009)

Those are some beautiful Tegu's i am so looking forward to being back from this underway so that i can take some pics of mine and i really cant wait til mine is that big!!!!


----------



## LouDog760 (May 6, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Here are a few.



Bobby is that Roy?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 7, 2009)

Yes, that is Roy.


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Yes, that is Roy.



Roy really seems to stand out from all your other tegus. Hes pretty awsome


----------



## LouDog760 (May 7, 2009)

Roy is a normal right? If so he the best looking normal I've ever seen!


----------



## ZEKE (May 7, 2009)

i think Roy is an Extreme Giant. im probably wrong though lol. he just looks bigger than any b/w that i have seen.


----------



## Beasty (May 7, 2009)

Roy is a normal, yet outstanding, B&W.


----------



## LouDog760 (May 8, 2009)

Yeah I thought he was a normal. I want one of his offspring!


----------



## ZEKE (May 8, 2009)

wow! he is the biggest, nicest looking normal i have seen! i didnt think normals got big jowls like that.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Seth is larger.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 25, 2009)

Seth is longer than Roy, but Seth is a very large BnW. Roy is about 4ft, Seth 4 1/2, and my Giants are over five.

The first picture is a Giant, the rest are adult male BnWs.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 26, 2009)

Ive never seen Zeus before( i saw the name under the picture). He looks similair to Frost but I still think I like Roy the best. Is he a breeder? Roy's tail always seemed a little shorter in proportion to the body. And kinda dark, was he nipped when he was younger.

Thanks for the pics and info :app


----------

